# Wood Ducks Galore



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 28, 2009)

My Buddy has been telling me about some wood ducks hes been watching lite on his pond while he was deer hunting. 
He said hes been seeing 15 to 20 come flighting in. This afternoon he was sitting there and counted 47 woodies land on this small pond. It dried up last year and grew a good bit of grass in it. Then we had this rain and it filled it about half way up. All I got to say is i cant wait for opening day.......


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 28, 2009)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> This afternoon he was sitting there and counted 47 woodies land on this small pond.



Unfortunately IF he's seeing them in the afternoon you have yourself a roost hole..About the only way to try and shoot would be in the morning as they are leaving. I've never had any success with this method. Then again you could have a afternoon smack down but Mr. Green britches will give you the smack down if caught. Good luck whichever route you take.


----------



## chundafied (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen woodducks go into roost as early as 4:30 in the afternoon.
Just keep your eye on your watch and you'll be fine.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 28, 2009)

i had a good shoot in the afternoon like that just dont be close to dark doing it


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, That is a big problem. The Rabbit Sheriff better look out!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2009)

Corn.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 28, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Corn.



Not that I've ever tried that  but I've heard that didn't even work on converting (so to speak) a roost hole into a feeding hole. Anyone else had good results on converting a roost hole into a feeding hole..
Not saying I don't know of some folk's  that have shot a roost shoot either BUT just trying to provide you with my learned (the hard way) knowledge..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2009)

It works.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 28, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It works.



You'll have to prove it..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> You'll have to prove it..



I will.  And it will be legal.


----------



## Country's0426 (Oct 29, 2009)

I hunt a roost hole as one of my primary places. We go in about an hour before legal hours and don't use any lights. They usually don't start flying until about 10 minutes after legal hours. Sneak in quietly and you will have plenty of luck.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 29, 2009)

buddy if you shoot a roost hole early in the season you have more than likely ruined that spot for the rest of the year. Just my 2 pennies


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just make sure you check those sun up and sun down times. I know I always try to let some birds get in the roost before we start shooting...then again we set up about 100 yards from their actual "hole" and more on a flyway. It works if you can do this method. Good luck!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Quack, I have one for you.  I heard (from a good source) that if you wanted to attract ducks what you could do would be to take a big bucket of molasses or something sticky and sweet and mix it with some form of millet or other small seed. Once you have that mixed together you would rub/drizzle it over the stumps and logs  where you were hunting. The theory was that the woddies and such would pick it up on themselves through out the course of the day. When they would fly to the river and roost. The other ducks would actually pick it off them while they all were preening eachother. The next morning the ducks would follow the other ducks to the food source the next day.  It all sounds a little sketchy to me but I have heard stranger things.
Have you ever heard of this?


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Oct 29, 2009)

Turkey, got a friend that told me the same thing. Also, for the stickey add-in use syrup. He said he's done this and gone from 15 woodies to 50 in a short time.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 29, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Hey Quack, I have one for you.  I heard (from a good source) that if you wanted to attract ducks what you could do would be to take a big bucket of molasses or something sticky and sweet and mix it with some form of millet or other small seed. Once you have that mixed together you would rub/drizzle it over the stumps and logs  where you were hunting. The theory was that the woddies and such would pick it up on themselves through out the course of the day. When they would fly to the river and roost. The other ducks would actually pick it off them while they all were preening eachother. The next morning the ducks would follow the other ducks to the food source the next day.  It all sounds a little sketchy to me but I have heard stranger things.
> Have you ever heard of this?



Again I'd have to see it to believe it..


----------



## killa84 (Oct 29, 2009)

Shoot the roost and just risk it. Some holes you just can't shoot legal. Just make sure you have everything else legal.....I heard the fine for only shooting after hours isn't too bad.......


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 29, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> buddy if you shoot a roost hole early in the season you have more than likely ruined that spot for the rest of the year. Just my 2 pennies



We have several other places lined up, one spot wont hurt too much....
And he has only been going over there in the afternoons to watch....He has no clue whats coming in there in the mornings so you never know...But still 47 woodies! Im going tomorrow afternoon to sit with him and watch them lite. He said its nothing like hes seen before. Might even be a once in a lifetime thing as far as it being in Georgia....


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 29, 2009)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> We have several other places lined up, one spot wont hurt too much....
> And he has only been going over there in the afternoons to watch....He has no clue whats coming in there in the mornings so you never know...But still 47 woodies! Im going tomorrow afternoon to sit with him and watch them lite. He said its nothing like hes seen before. Might even be a once in a lifetime thing as far as it being in Georgia....



Man you got to get out of Georgia


----------



## chundafied (Oct 29, 2009)

You can have a good shoot there.
Once in a lifetime?  I hope not.
I've seen woody roosts in GA where over 4 or 500 birds came in to a hole that was only about 40 yards across.  You'll know when you find one.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 29, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Man you got to get out of Georgia



Want to pay for my hunt????? Ill go if you pay! The guy I hunt with says pay shoot out of state arnt really too much fun...Says you never know what bird you kill since theirs so much shooting going on. But Im only 17 and this will be my 4th season so it will be pretty exciting to witness 'For me that is'


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I was in your shoes a few years ago. Just take my advice save some money and hunt somewhere that has birds, it will be an eye openin jaw dropping experience for you.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 29, 2009)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> We have several other places lined up, one spot wont hurt too much....
> And he has only been going over there in the afternoons to watch....He has no clue whats coming in there in the mornings so you never know...But still 47 woodies! Im going tomorrow afternoon to sit with him and watch them lite. He said its nothing like hes seen before. Might even be a once in a lifetime thing as far as it being in Georgia....




Take a camera and  bring us back pics


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Oct 29, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Take a camera and  bring us back pics



Ill do my best to get some good pictures!


----------



## blackduck (Oct 29, 2009)

Cloudy and rainy afternoon = Early to roost = legal shoot if you stop at sunset time which will usually be close to dark if the clouds are thick.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 29, 2009)

blackduck said:


> Cloudy and rainy afternoon = Early to roost = legal shoot if you stop at sunset time which will usually be close to dark if the clouds are thick.



Really..The sunset time for opening day is....5:22PM...Unless a solar eclipse happens you ain't gonna shoot a roost shoot legal..Just trying to save you some money..Now if you worked a summer job this year (and hope they don't charge you federally) I say good luck on your one or two shoots (because they'll quit roosting there after that many).

Shooting or Hawking Hours: Shooting or hawking hours
for all migratory species listed herein will be 1/2 hour before
sunrise to sunset (see table)


----------



## chundafied (Oct 29, 2009)

> Unless a solar eclipse happens you ain't gonna shoot a roost shoot legal



I'm going to disagree with you here again.
Just because you ain't done doesn't mean it can't be done.  Yes, normally they roost after LST....but I've been on multiple shoots where they started coming in as early as 90 minutes before sundown.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 29, 2009)

chundafied said:


> I've been on multiple shoots where they started coming in as early as 90 minutes before sundown.



Was it a paid shoot at Skeeter Branch? 

I don't doubt you..Since I'm going to bed, can we at least agree that "as a general rule" you can't shoot them legally on the roost? (Just because I'm tired)


----------



## chundafied (Oct 29, 2009)

Sure, most of the time you cannot legally shoot them coming to roost.
However, on very overcast days, rainy days, and early in the season, it can be done.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Was it a paid shoot at Skeeter Branch?
> 
> I don't doubt you..Since I'm going to bed, can we at least agree that "as a general rule" you can't shoot them legally on the roost? (Just because I'm tired)



Dang bud, the night is just now getting started.  We've got at least another hour before Hollywood Uno makes a showing.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 29, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Dang bud, the night is just now getting started.  We've got at least another hour before Hollywood Uno makes a showing.



He's working on a his four wheeler. Apparently he forgot to check the size's before he bought tires .And HW#1...Well I'd guess he's been asleep for an hour now.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> He's working on a his four wheeler. Apparently he forgot to check the size's before he bought tires .And HW#1...Well I'd guess he's been asleep for an hour now.



We've got to work on your Spanish bro......Uno is #1.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 30, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> We've got to work on your Spanish bro......Uno is #1.


I thought I was uno (#1).


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 30, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> I thought I was uno (#1).



Is that cause folks always hold up 1 finger when the see ya comin?


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Oct 30, 2009)

If you shoot a roost area the ducks will most likely not return to that roost for a few yrs. (normally)
 Shooting a roost is not 'hunting' it is 'shooting'. It is not a sporting 'fair chase', ethical or most of the time 'legal' thing to do. Think about it. Are you a hunter or shooter?

       

                      BOB


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 30, 2009)

Tips on shooting a roost hole:
1. Stay within legal times. Yes it's hard to watch them wrap up a pond after sunset but that's what keeps them coming. If you can, hunt a rainy day. They will come earlier.
2. Stay within the limit. I know it's tempting to hammer them but you will only get one shoot and then the ducks will be gone and the game warden will know where you are. Believe me a shotgun blast carries a long way after dark.
3. Shoot once a week at the most. Migratory birds will follow the locals and you will have new birds to shoot.
4. I agree that morning shoots are not really worth the effort. They all seem to leave about the same time and you will only get a few shots.
We followed these rules and shot a roost for 15 years. Also, if you shoot too much, other hunters will find your spot.


----------



## GTN (Oct 31, 2009)

I really really don't like to shoot a roost. Not gonna say I never have and won't say I never will again but I am totally against it.  Like said before it's just shooting theres really no challenge to it. 

Don't forget about the 3 bird limit for woodies.


----------



## HADANUFF (Oct 31, 2009)

*The roost?*

You say they wont come back, you say they wont be there before dark, and you say it is not an ethical hunt? Well let me tell you something that you all may just forgetting.... We are hunting a migratory bird that commonly is here today and gone tommorrow. If you got killem this aint the greatest flyway, I have been all over the USA hunting and it is all the same with duck hunting killem if you got em! because they wont be here tommorrow. As far as converting a roost to a feeding hole I stongly disagree with that too just because the woodrows wont stick around doesnt mean the mallards wont swoop in and get a bite! But there is one thing I have got to agree with you on is do it legal, because anyone can do it illegal but it is more rewarding when things come together and you have done everything legally.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2009)

I`ve been shootin` the same roost pond for 45 years. My Grandfather shot it startin` in the early 1920s. My Great Grandfather started shootin` it around 1912. Not quite 100 years. Always have been ducks there, I expect there will always be ducks there.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 31, 2009)

HADANUFF said:


> You say they wont come back, you say they wont be there before dark, and you say it is not an ethical hunt? Well let me tell you something that you all may just forgetting.... We are hunting a migratory bird that commonly is here today and gone tommorrow. If you got killem this aint the greatest flyway, I have been all over the USA hunting and it is all the same with duck hunting killem if you got em! because they wont be here tommorrow. As far as converting a roost to a feeding hole I stongly disagree with that too just because the woodrows wont stick around doesnt mean the mallards wont swoop in and get a bite! But there is one thing I have got to agree with you on is do it legal, because anyone can do it illegal but it is more rewarding when things come together and you have done everything legally.


We are not talking about a migratory duck. 2/3 of the wood ducks you see in Ga are resident birds, they never leave the state and saying that a mallard will use a wood duck roost swamp for feeding typicaly doesn't happen either. The areas that a wood duck uses to roost are too thick for a mallard to get into. I have only seen one mallard come to roost with wood ducks ever.


As for shooting a roost hole, I have had better luck shooting them in the morning on the way out. I don't care if it is cloudy or not you just can't bank on the wood ducks coming in before legal time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Hey Quack, I have one for you.  I heard (from a good source) that if you wanted to attract ducks what you could do would be to take a big bucket of molasses or something sticky and sweet and mix it with some form of millet or other small seed. Once you have that mixed together you would rub/drizzle it over the stumps and logs  where you were hunting. The theory was that the woddies and such would pick it up on themselves through out the course of the day. When they would fly to the river and roost. The other ducks would actually pick it off them while they all were preening eachother. The next morning the ducks would follow the other ducks to the food source the next day.  It all sounds a little sketchy to me but I have heard stranger things.
> Have you ever heard of this?



Yep!!!




chundafied said:


> You can have a good shoot there.
> Once in a lifetime?  I hope not.
> I've seen woody roosts in GA where over 4 or 500 birds came in to a hole that was only about 40 yards across.  You'll know when you find one.



Yep!!




Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been shootin` the same roost pond for 45 years. My Grandfather shot it startin` in the early 1920s. My Great Grandfather started shootin` it around 1912. Not quite 100 years. Always have been ducks there, I expect there will always be ducks there.



and yep!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 31, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> I thought I was uno (#1).



Si, Señor Ford.......you are numero uno.


----------



## cmk07c (Nov 1, 2009)

Flower works just like molasis, smell it on the feet and they bring all their pals back.


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 1, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Hey Quack, I have one for you.  I heard (from a good source) that if you wanted to attract ducks what you could do would be to take a big bucket of molasses or something sticky and sweet and mix it with some form of millet or other small seed. Once you have that mixed together you would rub/drizzle it over the stumps and logs  where you were hunting. The theory was that the woddies and such would pick it up on themselves through out the course of the day. When they would fly to the river and roost. The other ducks would actually pick it off them while they all were preening eachother. The next morning the ducks would follow the other ducks to the food source the next day.  It all sounds a little sketchy to me but I have heard stranger things.
> Have you ever heard of this?



My buddie told me about this method. Sounds a little crazy to me but he says they went from having 10 woodies to having close to a hundred in a week or so. I know that don't mean it was all because of the molasses but looks like it at least helped


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 2, 2009)

DUhollywood1 said:


> buddy if you shoot a roost hole early in the season you have more than likely ruined that spot for the rest of the year. Just my 2 pennies



not saying your wrong...but thats never been the case for any holes ive shot or any of my hunting partners


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 2, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> Flower works just like molasis, smell it on the feet and they bring all their pals back.



lets not forget Yeast!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 2, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have to talk so much you're scarin the ducks


----------



## cmk07c (Nov 2, 2009)

*I hear...*



bnew17 said:


> lets not forget Yeast!!!



I hear thats the best, while we're listing stuff not to do, throw cracked corn in the mix, I hear its not visible from the eye in sky (allegedly).


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2009)

Ain't suposed to see sweet taters either but I always eat em fore we throw em out.


----------

